# looking for some info for micro set up



## 420ftw (Oct 8, 2008)

First let me start off with a big hello to everyone, I am pumped to be a part of  your community.


I have been browsing forums looking for a Rubbermaid micro setup instructions, I see lots of pictures but nothing really in the form of step by step instructions...some do's and don't would be nice.

does anyone know of any links to building plans? I have tried googleing it but I never really find what I am looking for.

is it ok to ask alot of questions here once I get going....even if they are noob questions? I really want to learn the in's and out's of this.....just a few plants to get started.


scrogs: is this something a first time grower shoul dbe looking into ? or should I wait till I know what I am doing?


thanks for your time....hope to see some replies that can help me.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 8, 2008)

The DIY section here has a lotof useful projects.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 8, 2008)

420ftw said:
			
		

> First let me start off with a big hello to everyone, I am pumped to be a part of  your community.
> 
> 
> I have been browsing forums looking for a Rubbermaid micro setup instructions, I see lots of pictures but nothing really in the form of step by step instructions...some do's and don't would be nice.
> ...




Your obviously informed if you know what scrog is, let me help you out. No one here is going to be able to help you more than yourself. We all want to learn something, and few that have that in common can learn from each other. A micro grow isnt something i would consider, therefore i cannot help with that, But trust me, before i started, i ask 0 questions, then i ran into problems and solicited this site for help. If you have a question do a thorough search, because someone will most likely tell you to find it if they can. I dont see why a scrog setup would be difficult for a newb, like myself, but i have searched on how to do it, and will be trying to do it myself here in the next few months. Ive found literally every answer i needed by looking, read posts, threads and trust me, someone has already answered any questions your going to have! G/L on the grow!


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 8, 2008)

I am confident I Will find all the answers I have during the grow....it's the set up I am having issues with.....I don't want a jimmy rigged set up that looks like it was pieced together by a monkey. if I am going to devote time/energy/$$ i want to be able to smoke the final product. I know th emore I do it the more I will learn and hopefully the better it will get 


I was looking at a bubbler set up on stealthhydroponics website. for under $200-250 i think I can get a complete set .....


----------



## JBonez (Oct 8, 2008)

420ftw said:
			
		

> I am confident I Will find all the answers I have during the grow....it's the set up I am having issues with.....I don't want a jimmy rigged set up that looks like it was pieced together by a monkey. if I am going to devote time/energy/$$ i want to be able to smoke the final product. I know th emore I do it the more I will learn and hopefully the better it will get
> 
> 
> I was looking at a bubbler set up on stealthhydroponics website. for under $200-250 i think I can get a complete set .....



Im working on a 5-5gallon DWC (deep water culture) setup thats going to cost me around 160 bucks. You should check it out, ill pm you the link. If your wanting to go small then a dwc scrog would be ideal, thats the direction im going, even tho i have a whole bedroom sectioned into two grow rooms. you get what you put into it.


----------

